# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آموزش لرول 5 - ویدئویی و به زبان فارسی

## moalla

در این سری اموزشی فرض رو بر این میذارم که شما تا حدود مختصری با لرول و بخشهای اصلیش آشنا هستین. برای همین بعضی قسمتهای ابتدایی رو زیاد توضیح نمیدم. فقط به جهت اینکه مباحث تو ذهنتون منظم بشه یه سیر واحدی رو جلو میرم و سعی میکنم اطلاعات رو در دیتابیس ثبت و نمایش بدم. امیدوارم بتونم دوره دیگه ای برای کسانی که کاملا مبتدی هستند تدارک ببینم. آموزش حاضر 7 تا فایل ده دقیقه ایه که به ترتیپ در پست اول قرار میدم.

آموزش اول: نصب فایلها بر روی wamp
آموزش دوم: اتصال به دیتابیس و ایجاد فایلهای اولیه
آموزش سوم: ساخت فرم ثبت
آموزش چهارم: ولیدیت کردن اطلاعات وارد شده در فرم
آموزش پنجم: ذخیره اطلاعات و تغییر مسیر
آموزش ششم: نمایش اطلاعات
آموزش هفتم: نمایش جدای هر رکورد


هر نقطه نظری دارید بفرمایید، تا در بقیه راه اعمال کنم.
quicklearn.ir

----------


## moalla

دوستان نظری چیزی؟ توضیحات ساده است یا توضیحات بیشتر نیازه؟ اصلا کسی دیده؟ ادامه بدم؟

----------


## tresa022

توضیحیات خوبی بود ولی کوتاه و گاهی به یکباره به یک مطلب میپرداختید 

چیزایی که گفتید حداقل برا هرکدومش یک قسمت نیاز بود 
ولی در کل کارتون عالی بود صدا خوب و توضیحات زیبا

----------


## moalla

ممنون از نقطه نظر شما. سعی میکنم مطالب رو بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------


## meysam1366

> دوستان نظری چیزی؟ توضیحات ساده است یا توضیحات بیشتر نیازه؟ اصلا کسی دیده؟ ادامه بدم؟


سلام

آقا عالی بود حتما و حتما ادامه بدید مخصوصا آموزش ساخت cms 

ممنون

----------


## terrorhell

بسیار عالی

----------


## mohsen.a.s.95

زحمت کشیدین
دستتون درد نکنه
اما خیلی یهوویی بود توضیحاتتون ، همه چیز رو فرض کردین که از قبل بلدیم ، اگه بلد بودیم که نمیومدیم ویدیو آموزشی نگاه کنیم :ناراحت:

----------


## moalla

درست میفرمایید. راستش حس کردم همه اینها با توضیحات کامل میشه 20 تا 30 تا فایل ده دقیقه ای! برای همین اول آموزش عنوان کردم که برای کسانیه که مقداری آشنایی دارن. حالا سعی میکنم آموزش مفصل تری رو آماده کنم

----------


## Saroman22

خدا پدرتو بیامرزه ...
دمت گرم ...
عالی بود ...
فقط آپدیت و دیلیت رو آموزش ندادی ...
بتونی یه آموزش پروژه محور بذاری که عالی میشه ...

----------


## majiiid

با سلام و خسته نباشید. ممنون بابت رحمتی که میکشید. اگه یه آموزش پروژه محور برای ما مبتدی ها بذارید ممنون میشیم

----------


## numberone1

سلام
من دقیقا قدم به قدم مثل فیلم رفتم جلو . از دانلود فایل و ....
وی وقتی دستور make:model names و اجرا میکنم فقط پیغام موفقیت آمیز میده و دیگه migration ایجاد نمیشه!! 
تو شاخه دیتابیس هم میرم هیچ migration ایجاد نشده
یه مشکل دیگه هم دارم اینکه کلاس فرم وجود نداره! وقتی فرم و باز و بسته میکنم ارور میده!

FatalErrorException in d0675acc7b2fad5420b69263e77ec1c7 line 11:                             Class 'Form' not found                                                                                in d0675acc7b2fad5420b69263e77ec1c7 line 11at HandleExceptions->fatalExceptionFromError(array('type'  => '1', 'message' => 'Class 'Form' not found', 'file' =>  'C:\xampp\htdocs\laravel\storage\framework\views\d  0675acc7b2fad5420b69263e77ec1c7',  'line' => '11')) in compiled.php line 1721
at HandleExceptions->handleShutdown() 

چیکار کنم؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید
ممنون

----------


## moalla

فیلمها رو با کیفیت بیشتر اینجا قرار دادم:
https://faranesh.com/programming/14714-laravel

----------

